# Long tongue



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

It's been in the mid to upper 90s here in Central Florida for the last month and a half or so. This is what she looks like when she comes in from outside. Any other Vs on the forum have a tongue like this?

http://i47.tinypic.com/10zz50y.jpg 

Makes me wonder if she's related to these guys!  ;D

http://i45.tinypic.com/1628jvb.jpg


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

haha love that, Wiley has a ridiculously long tongue too, and he hangs it out to the side just like your pic


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep, Miss Reba's tongue was like that yesterday after we went for about an hour long hike through the woods with my brother and his lab and great dane. I am in Louisiana this weekend and the 98 degree weather with 100% humidity made my tongue hang out too.


----------



## Lillasar (Jan 14, 2010)

My V's tongue is like that. I nickname him 'bubblegum tongue' because when he yawns, it looks like that long pink bubblegum you used to buy all coiled up in a red container, about a foot long? I think I got it (the gum I mean) from the States but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Bubble Tape???


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Hubba Bubba Bubble Tape. That just about covers it! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lillasar (Jan 14, 2010)

You've made my day Rick. That's the exact bubblegum! I guess it's more than a foot long. Thanks for the pic. I live in New Zealand and we can't buy it here but Graeme's tongue is so long, that's the only thing that came to mind


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

My hand is up also 

When it's hot outside and his tongue grows ... somethimes I wonder where he keeps it ... it gets soooo long.


----------



## Lillasar (Jan 14, 2010)

Classic!

Where does he keep all that tongue?


----------

